# I feel like drawing bettas. c:



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

This is just for practice, since I'm not so hot at drawing fish, but the first four people who post cute, sharp images of their fish get free drawings! If I finish those four, I'll do more people. This is only going to last for two days. However many I get done is however many there will be.

Detail and color depends on how much time I have.

Warning: I'm slow. 

This is the fishyest thing I've ever drawn. (Don't worry, your bettas won't look like him. xD)

http://tsubane.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2qfmvv

And this is how I color. 

http://tsubane.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d261tgk

Something tells me I'm going to regret this..... ._.U


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Added you to my devART watch! O:

Awesome idea, though I have to get some better photos of Nettle. xD


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

This might be fun. I draw occasionally myself--perhaps we could do an exchange? Here's one I'm working on for a friend of mine, her halfmoon just passed away. 










How about doing one of my Hollandaise--he was a lovely little delta: 



He was just a bit more yellow than this picture, but not bright yellow by any means. Just like hollandaise sauce. 

Let me know if you'd like me to try one of yours when I have time.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow Ada, that's gorgeous! What art program do you use?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Here ya go ^_^










Your fishy creature is creepy, but cool  xD Mutated animals are awesome... lol


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I use Easy Paint Tool Sai and a tablet. I can't deal with things like pencils and inks and paint--they make me too angry. This way I can obsess all I want over a tiny section without ruining the whole thing. Sai is not really a program for effects or photo manipulation, but it's great for drawing, vectoring, and coloring.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Well it looks great, I'll have to check it out! At the moment I have Adobe Phtotshop CS4.. love it to pieces but I'm still getting used to it. Pencils/sketching is my sort of thing haha.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow!!! you both draw very nice! i love drawing! i cant draw bettas well tho  o well could you please try my fishy Storm?? thank you very much!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! Adastra, that's amazing!! @[email protected]

I can't for the life of me master digital painting. It doesn't help that I don't have a program or tablet.  So everything I do has to be old fashioned. I enjoy it, though. I'd love to do an art trade, although I doubt I'd manage anything quite THAT good. xD

Thanks for the watch, Capricorn! Whenever you get pictures of Nettle, go ahead and post them! I'll put him/her on my list. c:

I'll get working on everyone's fishies as soon as I get out of class!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I hope i'm the 4th! Here's Fru


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

*How...?*



CodeRed said:


> Here ya go ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you make the pic like that???


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

What do you mean? It was taken with a higher-end camera on super-macro setting. Added with the tank light and Bliss' natural coloration... is that what you're talking about? ^_^


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ohh can you please draw mine? Well one of mine his name is Mizu. I put two pictures cause the one is kind of blurry but he is more flared.Sorry if they are huge I have yet to master resizing pictures.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, guys. c:

I'm actually a secret fan of Mizu's, so sure! n_n


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, sorry if there's aren't quite amazing. |D;;; Like I said, I'm really inexperienced with fishes.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's Codered's betta.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

FuulieQ said:


> Thanks for the compliments, guys. c:
> 
> I'm actually a secret fan of Mizu's, so sure! n_n


lol thats awsome he really does seem to be everybodys favorite out of mine.:-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay! Thank you! It's awesome! ^_^ It's even got his castle xDD


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still working on these, guys. c:

Thanks, Code. xD He seemed lonely in the picture all by himself.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

The one I'm working on for you should be done soon. :> Luckily you have a bunch of pics of your betta in your album for reference, lol.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

XD Yeah. I'm a proud momma. c:

Yours will be done soon, too. c: Code's was good practice.


----------



## PwnCho (Jun 26, 2010)

I like your drawing style. ^^

Perhaps drawing my one and only fish? He has many pics in my album on my profile. I could offer to draw one of your fish, though I am a slow drawer as well, haha. :3


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

can you please do Logan? (only if you're not too busy!) thank you! :-D


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks.  We'll see how I go. Since I'm so slow. :I I'll finish Adastra's and then pick someone to do next.


----------



## Novah (Aug 23, 2010)

That's crazy, i wish i could draw!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Most people can learn if they're persistent! 

My art teacher said I had no talent, but that I was so pigheaded that my art looks decent anyways. :I I took it as a compliment...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Can you do the pic of Fru I put up? He died recently and it would be great if you could... very sentimental for me.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

What?! Oh no!! 

I'll do it right away. 

Is there anything special that you want with it? Such as the castle I included with the last one I did?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you  And it doesn't matter, you can use your imagination. I'm not picky  Whatever you decide to do I'm sure it'll look fantastic!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Great! 

I'd already started it, anyway.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't wait to see it! c: Thank you so much for doing it


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem! It's so hard to lose a pet. I can't even imagine how sad I'll be when Freedy goes. :c I should be able to finish it by tomorrow - I just have to fill in his tail and the background.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well like I said, thank you! And it was really hard, Fru had a special place in my heart... I was devastated when he died. I can't wait to see it, it's going to be amazing


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm doing my best! It still looks a little bit cartoony, but I think I've definitely improved since the first one...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Hehe, I'm sure it looks great


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry, I went to scan it last night and then remembered that I had 50 pages of reading to do for today. -_-


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aaaaand now my scanner's not working.... ugh.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Nevermind! It works now! :/

The colors got REALLY washed out - I'll rescan it later.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow thats amazing! Have you started Mizu yet?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Not yet. ;-; Nochoramet got priority for the moment since Fru died. 

Lineup is this: Finish Adastra's ----> Mizu ----> Storm ------> Mistuhr Fishy ------> Logan -----> Any other fishies


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

okie dokie just wondering


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for the wait. I went back to school and everything's really hectic. @[email protected]


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

omg it's beautiful!!! Thank you so much! That is so great  Ah I love it. That is a great way to memorialize him. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem! I'm glad you like it.  I did my best with it. He was really fun to draw, with his little spots.

I'll be sure to rescan it and get the colors balanced like they are in real life. The green in the leaves got really washed out by the scanner...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Ok  of course this one is just amazing.. looks just like my lil guy  thank you so much. I love it.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm so glad it looks like him!!! I redrew his head like a bajillion times trying to get it just so, and I still wasn't satisfied when I finished it, but I figured I could make up for it with the [email protected]@ And really the color palette has lots of subtle purples and oranges in it but of course, the scanner ate all that work.... geh.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it turned out great- you did wonderful with the spots and the fins and wow it's just amazing! Good job with the face too, you caught that little "smile" he always had. He was my least pouty fish, to me he always seemed like he was just smiling at me c:


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you please do one of tranquil?


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Nochoramet 

Wow, that is some dorsal. Sure, I'll do him. It might be a while, though.  Gotta do Mizu, Logan, and the others...


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Well whenever you decide to re-scan and see if the colors turn out better I'll keep checking this thread but don't feel rushed, cuz I love love love the one you uploaded c: you're very talented.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow! The drawing you did for nochoramet is incredible!! Once you're finished with the queue you've got going on up there, I'd love it if you'd be able to draw one of my fish. Only if you have time though, I know how that goes. 

Winston was my first, and will always have a special little place in my heart. So I'm always looking for ways to immortalize him. He acts like such a prettyboy in front of the camera so I have plenty of pictures for reference if you need them. lol

























K i'm done. lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, what a pretty fish. 

Once I slog through my other requests, I'll see if I can whip something up for you. >u> I'm partial to dals....


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

nochoramet said:


> Well whenever you decide to re-scan and see if the colors turn out better I'll keep checking this thread but don't feel rushed, cuz I love love love the one you uploaded c: you're very talented.


Aw, thanks. c: 

I'll see if I can do it tonight. Today is art/study day. But before I can work on fishies, I have to work a bit on a giant paper-mache Dunkleosteus for my actual class. >_>

God I hate paper-mache.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

No rush!! I know you're really busy so don't feel rushed at all 
Good luck with your art class stuff


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah. :I I'm gonna need it. This model fish looks a little on the slow side, intellectually....


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha that made me laugh out loud XD
Just the way you said it.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I try. 

It's not looking like I'm gonna get anything better out of this scanner. I just scanned something else and it got washed out, too.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Hm. I like the washed out look of that picture, looks all pastel-y.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Convenient. I think they're all going to look like that. XD;;


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It's fine! I never thought it looked bad in the first place


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

I feel kinda bad asking but I absolutely adore the fish you draw and well... Commie was my first fish ever and I adore him. He's nothing 'fancy' and he's a tail biter which and frustrate me and a constant mover so its hard to get a good image of him but he's my baby boy and I love him dearly. 

If you do decide you have time for him I'll try to get a better picture of him for you.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I'd better finish the guys I already said I'd do, but if you'll stick around a while, I'll get to him.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Well I did mean after everyone else of course - but if you still feel like it after them I've love to have him done it would mean a lot to me c:


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, sure, then.  Just nab a pic for me!


----------

